# The Castle Course St Andrews



## Captainron (Oct 30, 2017)

Thought I would post a review of my experience after reading a few reviews from leading course architects and punters alike. I loved the drive down to the clubhouse from the road as you catch glimpses of the holes through small gaps in the dunes. It really whet the appetite. I played on a cool breezy day (2/3 club wind) in brilliant sunshine. The clubhouse has a superb view to the sea over double green which ends both nines and I found all the staff to be really helpful and cheerful. The course has had a bad rap for the greens, being too difficult and too many blind shots. I must say that I don't agree. The greens do have some severe slopes on them yes. However, the pin placements were all accessible and the greens were super true. I know that the green staff keep the green on the slow side to ensure they don't cause too much grief to us hackers. The landing areas are generous and even I managed to find the majority of the fairways. There are some serious bunkers out there though but the ones I went in were well sanded and offered you a shot out without having to be Seve. There are a few blind shots out there but that comes with a few of the doglegs they have on the holes and bad positioning off the tee. I love the course. It is interesting and has some simply awesome views down the coast. I would play there again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 30, 2017)

Pics????


----------



## Captainron (Oct 30, 2017)

I didn't take many but here they are


----------



## Val (Oct 30, 2017)

Good assessment bud, I thought it a cracking course and a great challenge. Yes the greens are a bit quirky but play to right areas and you won have a problem.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 31, 2017)

Val said:



			Good assessment bud, I thought it a cracking course and a great challenge. Yes the greens are a bit quirky but play to right areas and you won have a problem.
		
Click to expand...

After all that had been said about the greens on here I thought they were really good fun, I can imagine that the greenkeepers can put the pins in ridiculous spots but I really did enjoy the course.

Even Region 3 managed a smile on it so it must have been OK


----------



## Captainron (Oct 31, 2017)

Every winter they do work on the course based on the direct feedback from the punters who play the course. There are plans in place to soften some more of the larger slopes out there. 

As you say guys - it is a fun course to play and the greens just add to that fun.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 2, 2017)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Seventh-St-Andrews-Scotsman-Century/dp/1592403220

Jolly good read if you are interested.


----------

